# "Harry & Tonto" for cat lovers and Art Carney fans



## applecruncher (Nov 3, 2015)

This movie is another gem. Released in 1974. Art Carney plays a wodower who is evicted from his apt (literally carried out). He moves in with this son's family, but things don't work out. Eventually he decides to take a road trip across the US with his cat, Tonto. Other actors in the movie: Larry Hagman, Ellyn Burstyn, Geraldine Fitzgerald. It's on Netflix instant right now. I started watching last night and will try to finish tonight.

I recall seeing it back in 1974, and Art Carney won the Academy Award for Best Actor (he beat Dustin Hoffman, Jack Nicholson, Albert Finney, and Al Pacino). Not too shabby.


----------



## 911 (Nov 3, 2015)

Art Carney was a good actor. I also liked him in the story about Mt. St. Helen's. Remember that one?


----------



## Falcon (Nov 3, 2015)

I loved that movie Applecruncher.

Art Carney could play many different roles.  Think, The Honeymooners.  He worked in the sewer.  LOL


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 3, 2015)

911 said:


> Art Carney was a good actor. I also liked him in the story about Mt. St. Helen's. Remember that one?



Yeah, I think he played an elderly man who didn't want to leave his home (like in the other movie). IIRC it was an HBO movie.

Little sidebar story: Art Carney was responsible for me owning my first color TV. I went to see “Harry & Tonto” when it came out. Both me an my then-BF loved it. When it got close to Academy Awards, local TV station had a contest: Whoever could correctly predict Oscar winners in the main categories would win a 19” color TV. Thousands sent in entries on a pre-printed card. I predicted Art Carney would win Best Actor for “Harry & Tonto” even though he had stiff competition. But only one person had all the answers right on the same card – ME! It was announced late at night, my phone started ringing. Very exciting!


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Karen99 (Nov 16, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Yeah, I think he played an elderly man who didn't want to leave his home (like in the other movie). IIRC it was an HBO movie.
> 
> Little sidebar story: Art Carney was responsible for me owning my first color TV. I went to see “Harry & Tonto” when it came out. Both me an my then-BF loved it. When it got close to Academy Awards, local TV station had a contest: Whoever could correctly predict Oscar winners in the main categories would win a 19” color TV. Thousands sent in entries on a pre-printed card. I predicted Art Carney would win Best Actor for “Harry & Tonto” even though he had stiff competition. But only one person had all the answers right on the same card – ME! It was announced late at night, my phone started ringing. Very exciting!



i love that aside.  Great story .  I saw this in the theatre and loved everything about it.  I'll be sure to watch it.  I have Netflix so I'm all set..  Thank you, Applecruncher!   


Popcorn anyone? opcorn:


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 16, 2015)

Enjoy, Karen99!


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 16, 2015)

Excellent movie - one of the few to ever make me cry. Carney was a great actor.


----------

